# Social Category > South African Politics Forum > [Question] Castration for Rapists

## Butch Hannan

Some poor white woman was found in the bush outside Middelburg, murdered, raped and tied to a tree. Nobody deserves to have this happen to them. Given the very low prosecution success rate for crimes of this nature I believe that the punishment for this type of crime needs to change. My suggestion is that rapists should be castrated. The rapist should be castrated in one of our Government hospitals. The castration must take place while the rapist is fully awake. A recording can be made of his obvious screams. A sick crime deserves a sick punishment!!!!

----------


## KimH

Or, alternatively put said rapist in a room full of angry women.

----------


## Sparks

I will vote to handcuff him to a lamp post outside a shopping centre to be removed only when he can be certified dead.

----------


## desA

Castration should begin slightly below chin level, with a series of strokes, using a blunt hacksaw.

----------


## AndyD

Oooh, we're a blood thirsty lot today.

The punishment never deters the criminal from doing the crime. Look at the US, there's more people on death row that ever, lethal injection or the electric chair didn't deter any of them. What you guys are talking about is revenge, not justice. It might make you feel better but it won't stop the murderers or rapists.

----------


## daveob

Whilst my initial thought here was to string them up by the gadgets till they fall off, there is also another side to the coin.

Imagine if you will, that your blue eyed boy has a girlfriend. She sees him getting friendly with her best friend. So she's a vindictive little sh1t and goes out and "sleeps" with someone else, get pregnant, can't handle to ridicule and disappointment handed down from friends and family. To save face, she tells everyone that your boy raped her.

So, do we gather together the mob of angry townsfolk with pitchforks and march up to your castle, beat down the door and string him up ?

Just after he breaths his last breath she feels so bad and guilty that she admits the truth.

oops. too late. Johnny dead.

My point is this :
where do we draw the line.
Do we pass mob justice merely on the accusation of rape.
Do we pass into law that anyone convicted of rape is castrated ?
What about Johnny that was falsely accused and arrested by the sheriff moments before the mob arrived ?
And what about the violent assault and rape by a stranger ?
What if the poor victim makes an unsure identification of the assailant ?
So do we pass law that only violent assault, by a stranger, proven by DNA test is to be castrated.

I think that here's a classic reason why we have the law. It is not perfect. It doesn't always work. Buy it does at least usually provide some protection for those that actually are innocent.

Finally : Trust me, I have no qualms about digging a 4 foot hole in my garden for anyone ( incl family, friends, etc ) that lay so much of a finger on my little princess.

----------


## adrianh

I am all for public punishment. Once he has been found guilty we should all get together in the town square and watch how his nuts are cut off with garden shears. It might be crude but it will be damned affective.

----------


## desA

Chastity belt.

----------


## Blurock

:Yikes: My, my, but we are a bloodthirsty bunch! 

Maybe not only criminals, but more people need to be castrated. Lets start with the big guy with the 5 wives and 35 children.

 :Oops:  Should not have said that. The spooks may now be on my case.

----------


## Just Gone

Castration is cutting the F**kers balls and parts off so that it does not work again ............ that is not revenge - it is preventing it happening again ................. that guy in the Krugersdorp area that just admitted he kidnapped and killed that girl and then handed himself in and confessed to that and about 11 other crimes as well - I need half an hour with him !!!

----------


## AndyD

Rape doesn't necessarily involve the rapist using his genitalia. It's about him having the power and could just as easily be performed by someone who's been castrated. Therefore castration = revenge. I'm not saying revenge is a bad thing. It might provide a much needed panacea for the victim and the rest of society, I'm just saying it's revenge and rather call it what it is.

Edit
It's always interesting to see the reaction of people to a rapist compared to say a drunk driver who kills one or several people. In both cases the victims are innocent bystanders. Why is it that there's no calls for drunk drivers to be cut open as a public spectacle or maybe have their stomachs/arms removed so they can't recommit.

----------


## Just Gone

@ AndyD - yep you are right and sometimes castration would not work ............ but it would make some of us feel better  :Wink: 
Yeah drunk driving is also a criminal offense and unaccetable, but ................. yeah this is a whole new topic .

----------


## Newretailer

I am glad to see the majority of viscious replies are from males  :Smile:  

Rapists are normally serial rapists. I have read that castration do not stop them. They simply use another object. They should build more prisons an chuck them inside for life.

----------


## murdock

just to add some spin...about 10 years ago during my loose wild single days...i had many encounters with loose women...and boy i heard the line i dont normally do this on the first date...there were some many i cant even count them on both hands and feet.

anyway back to what happened...we went on a night on the town...cut  along story short got back to my mates house...i climbed into bed feeling pretty wasted...and  little more than just booze...so a female decides to join me...but here the catch she takes off all her clothes and climbs into bed with me and tells me she normally sleeps naked...so i mustnt try anything...yeah right...my hands were working faster than my brain at that stage...before i knew it we were performing better than they do in dirty movies...then she turns around and says stop...but at the same time takes a pillow from behind her head and places under her buttocks because she reckons i wasnt as well endowed as her ex...the next day she threated to go to the police and report me for raping her...am i guilty of rape? (excuse the deatials but i think they are relavant for you to make a decision) all the women who i have spoken to since about it say...its rape because she said stop...and if so why put the pillow under her buttocks...if she wanted me to stop...this still bothers me even though it was so long ago...am i a rapist who should be castrated and killed?

----------


## AndyD

Only you can be the judge. 'No' means NO. That said I would expect the woman to express her 'no' in actions as well as words.

----------


## murdock

drunk drivers...a whole new ball game...i think the problem is that too many people including myself are guilty of driving under the influence at some stage in their life...i do believe a higher than average amount of people are guilty of this offence at some stage in their life hence the sudden silence about the topic.

rape i have never even taken the time to read the definition and i do believe that generally people are about as educated about the topic as i am...seen as a women being force to has sex against her will and that is about it...but the reality is that many men are also raped and molested at some stage in thier life but it is not spoken about much because of the embarressment...society makes the victum look like they are the problem...and as men dont cry nor do they share this subject.

----------


## AndyD

> Yeah drunk driving is also a criminal offense and unaccetable, but ................. yeah this is a whole new topic .







> drunk drivers...a whole new ball game.






> Rapists are normally serial rapists.


Drunk drivers are normally serial drunk drivers.

I hold people who drink and drive in the same catagory of criminality as rapists. They knowingly and willfully risk the lives of others. The carnage on the roads speaks for itself and without reducing this post to statistics I would say people who drink and drive cause as much damage to other citizens of this country as people who rape. 

What I don't get is the difference in attitude between the two crimes. If there's a topic about a rapist it solicits numerous replies advocating his public punishment and humiliation, if there's a drink driving accident that causes deaths or injuries people then que sera sera. 

I think I might need help, I'm beginning to sound like Robin Carlisle.

----------


## murdock

when i heard smoking was outlawed and criminalised by reducing it to a pest to society...i had to laugh ...it just proves how the whole system is a joke...money rules...if anything should be outlawed it should be booze...more families are affected by the booze than smoking...but i take it the revenue  from booze is like petrol...if someone is getting rich...who cares about the consiquences.

i would like to know what the stats are for women who are raped by men under the influence in comparison to the ones who arent...

----------


## AndyD

> i would like to know what the stats are for women who are raped by men under the influence in comparison to the ones who arent...


I've never seen any stats correlating rape occurances with alcohol consumption. The closest you may find is stats on general domestic violence with alcohol as a contributing factor.

----------


## twinscythe12332

crime should be met with a punishment the likes of which has a similar severity to the crime. It's common sense that driving under the influence should take a penalty. The driver may be excellent at driving under the influence. He may be terrible. The only CRIME he can be accused of at that point is driving under the influence. If he spins out, takes a few children with him, then he should be charged with murder. The circumstances for the murder are his driving under the influence.
 Punishing someone for the POSSIBILITY of what they could do... that's a gateway I cannot imagine would be any good. Every one of us would be charged for the possibility of killing someone if we own a knife.
 If anything, I would like the introduction of a system that takes the influence of the person on other people's lives to be accounted for. A drunk driver swerves across the road, nearly hitting a car. The driver manages to keep out of his way. He hasn't been hit, but he still suffered. And yet he will not receive any form of compensation or feel like justice has been served... unless the drunk driver is caught.

----------


## murdock

it would be interesting to hear what people think about texting and driving...it more common on our roads than drinking and driving and i believe even more dangerous...the joke is when they mess up and just give a little wave to say sorry...people who drive slowly are also dangerous drivers...because they dont concentrate while driving...i know i am guilty of this...when i drive slow i am normally thinking about a million other things instead of driving but when i drive fast i focus and concentrate on driving...i have had more mishaps driving slow than driving fast...

----------


## Dave A

> when i drive slow i am normally thinking about a million other things instead of driving but when i drive fast i focus and concentrate on driving...i have had more mishaps driving slow than driving fast...


That's heading into mind police territory  :EEK!: 

Mind you, when it comes to driving, I *do* think it's very much a mindset issue  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Take the "professional" drivers (trucks, taxis etc.). Does the fact that they're a professional driver mean they can push the limits and ignore the laws of the road, or should it mean that they drive well within the limits and take greater care to obey the laws of the road?

Ultimately, when you climb behind the wheel of a vehicle, you need to be very aware that the position comes with responsibilities - and some potentially severe consequences that go beyond just the scope of the law if you don't take those responsibilities seriously.

----------


## Butch Hannan

What about the two police sergeants who have been arrested in Sandton for raping a young white woman. The story appeared in yesterdays Beeld. 
 As they are in a position of trust they should surely be castrated in public. Maybe give the blunt knife to the victim to do the job. This surely would provide some form of healing for her to hack part of the offending appendage off the perpertrator.

----------


## Blurock

> What about the two police sergeants who have been arrested in Sandton for raping a young white woman. The story appeared in yesterdays Beeld. 
>  As they are in a position of trust they should surely be castrated in public. Maybe give the blunt knife to the victim to do the job. This surely would provide some form of healing for her to hack part of the offending appendage off the perpertrator.


It is really sad that our protectors have now become our predators.

Matthew 5:13 New International Version (©1984)
"You are the salt of the earth. But if the salt loses its saltiness, how can it be made salty again? It is no longer good for anything, except to be thrown out and trampled by men.

----------


## tec0

The core problem is not the rapist, it is the fact that they get away. Mutilation in hospital sounds like an answer but it is really not. Fact our police are to blame for this womans death. 

How can I say this? 

It started with disarming the public and making guns really hard to obtain for normal people. Criminals dont have this problem they can obtain a weapon illegally and easy. Again the police are to blame because it is the job of the police to make sure that the illegal gun trade is nipped. 

Sadly all we see is a display of abuse of power. I remember on the news an unarmed man was beaten to death by the police while the cameras were rolling. 

So rapist and murderers are fearless! They can abuse torture and hurt us and there is nothing we as the people can do about this. The law is now structured that if we take these criminals on and fight them we ourselves will be seen as criminals and we will end up in prison becoming victims ourselves.  

The fact is these criminals works like terrorists, they target our children they target woman because they will get the most sadistic satisfaction out of there evil ways. All we can legally do is cry and hope our passive gods will hear us. Legally there is nothing we can do to stop these monsters. 

Reporting them is pointless; having them prosecuted is pointless because they will get out on some technicality or they will just escape. If the public take arms and fight back the police will target the public because of registered mobile phones, homes that is easy to find and ID books so on... 

So sadly there is no stopping these monsters.... Legally we cannot do a thing to protect our people accept for moving around in groups running around with sprays and paintball guns. 

The worst part is these monsters know it...    :Frown:

----------


## Just Gone

Thats a very negative way to look at things !!! There is plenty you "can do" - join your local CPF - get involved with the SAPS branch in your suburb.  Oh and by the way you can make a citizens arrest if you see someone doing something wrong and you can fight back if your life is in danger !!  The public is not disarmed - I have had my gun for about 22 years - I have just recently received my new licence. So if we all just "sadly" sat back and said " there is no stopping these monsters " then it would be a problem - thank goodness we do have the resources to stop them, be it may that some departments there are flaws in.

----------


## murdock

the chinese have the right idea....you do the crime you pay the penalty...the law states that you bring drugs into their country you get the death penalty...and they dont talk they do...read this morning the punishment doesnt fit the crime...are you that stupid or just ignorant...the law states death for death for drug mules which part of death didnt the mule understand...and 3 kg man if it was 0.8 grams maybe a slip but come on 3 kg.

on the news....criminals dressed in police uniform shot in pinetown...eeeeish.

it is a very common practice for policeman to rape young women...especially when caught at night for minor drinking and driving offences etc...there are even policeman who follow young women in durban and wait for the right spot...then pull them over and threaten them with all sorts of kak...and in return for sexual favours let them off...no surprise to me when i hear this...it happened to one of my customers a couple of months ago.

----------

tec0 (12-Dec-11)

----------


## adrianh

Its really strange the way people are. That lady who smuggled the Meth in or out of China should have found out what the possibe consequesnces would be if she got caught. As far as i know the Chinese laws didn't change just to victimize her, the law was applied to her as it would be to anybody. Now people in South Africa are carrying on about how terrible the Chinese government is and how could they do such a thing, yet the very same people are saying that the police must do more to fight crime and our kids are becoming drug addicts, etc. Then there is another crowd that holds the view that she was only a drug mule and she was doing it to make a bit of money therefore her crime is less than that of the real pushers, maybe, but the fact remains that she carried the drugs in a country where the laws are very strict.

I read something interesting about crime - the level of crime seems to be correlated to the extreme gap between rich and poor rather than poverty per se. Here is another totally sideways thought, I wonder what is the correlation between crime and insurance. We are told that we should just hand over the car, TV or whatever because our lives are worth more and those posessions are insured. Criminals know that fact which makes them more brazen. If a person walks in your house and demands your plasma, you just go "ok, no problem, Outsurance will pay, have a great day". Now imagine a world with no insurance; the guy walks in your house and demands your TV, you sure as hell are not going to just hand it over, you will fight for it. Take this a step further, imagine a world where there is no insurance and you are allowed to arm yourself - the criminal is going to think twice about sticking his face in your house because not only will you fight for your TV you will also blow his head off for sticking it in your house in the first place.

I think that western societies brought a lot of trouble on themselves through the use of credit and insurance. Both distract from the relationship between work, value, ownership and pride. We tend to think I'll buy a R500K car now and pay it off over 5 years, if it gets stolen it doesn't mater, its insured and anyway, I'll trade it in on a new model in 3 years time. What value does that vehicle really hold....do you eally own the vehicle....

----------


## tec0

It is a bit off topic but what the heck. My take on drugs is, if you deal drugs to children and you accidentally end up facing the death penalty. I will stand and watch and see how that person gets executed. I will not object at all.  

I say this because I know what drugs do to people. It kills them in the slowest most horrific inhumane way possible. Now if the drug dealer suddenly faces the death penalty now everything is wrong with the world. BS! 

yes the law is harsh but it works... If you go there you can expect people to get angry because the drugs ends up killing their children. 

Thus you get what you get.

----------

Blurock (13-Dec-11)

----------


## AndyD

> Its really strange the way people are. That lady who smuggled the Meth in or out of China should have found out what the possibe consequesnces would be if she got caught.


I don't believe for one minute that she was ignorant of the fact that the death penalty could be her fate. I would just see this as more confirmation that criminals are not deterred by the punishment a crime might carry. The more stupid the criminal is, the more likely he is to be caught....but the less likely he is to consider or believe he'll ever be caught.

----------


## adrianh

> The more stupid the criminal is, the more likely he is to be caught....but the less likely he is to consider or believe he'll ever be caught.


Very well put.

And the girl who just got caught smuggling 1.5kg of Cocaine in her dreadlocks...man,,,,I can think of better ways to make R 16,000

----------


## Just Gone

You've got to be really dof to be a drug mule straight after someone was just excecuted for the same crime ............. or really really desperate or greedy !!!

----------


## murdock

maybe she was hoping the law works the same in china as it does in SA...when caught and jailed for criminal offences...you just get sick and end up in a private hospital....until you are pardoned...or discharged....it seems shaik started a trend...he seems to be very quiet latley....staying out the public eye...however i do believe he will make a mistake again and look for the lime light...they all do...look at mcbride...quiet for a long time...maybe they enjoy the exposure...no matter how bad...knowing they are well protected...or suddenly get sick again...until the kak settles.

i wonder if all prisoners benefit like this or only the well connected ones.

----------


## Dave A

> i wonder if all prisoners benefit like this or only the well connected ones.


Definitely only the well connected ones.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Blurock

Looks like most of our current government officials think that they are above the law. Our president has even said that the law should not interfere with government. To the our constitution is just a piece of paper. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tec0

On the telly there is this show that shows visitors being scrutinized upon entering a country. They have dogs sniffing trough your stuff, they will sample everything and use anything they find against the person in question. 

Yet they expect people not to be nervous. After seeing that show I will probably never go and visit my family in that country. It is a horrible experience as every person that sets foot in that country is treated like a criminal. Regardless if the person was just really scared or not. 

Now also the warning they give is clear. They will treat you as a criminal if you are just a visitor now imagine what they do to a person that is an actual criminal. It is a no brainer really.

----------

